# Loose connection in my center speaker



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

i built the tritrix and my center has a loose connection. i thumped on the ground and the speaker went out. i smacked it and it came back. seems like there is a loose connection... right? i broker her open but couldn't see a bad connection. maybe one of the crossover components is bad? i'll just build a new one, it's not too expensive but the coils can't be the culprit can they?
what do you guys think?
all new parts?
some new parts?
troubleshoot?
thx


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

skinney6 said:


> i built the tritrix and my center has a loose connection. i thumped on the ground and the speaker went out. i smacked it and it came back. seems like there is a loose connection... right? i broker her open but couldn't see a bad connection. maybe one of the crossover components is bad? i'll just build a new one, it's not too expensive but the coils can't be the culprit can they?
> what do you guys think?
> all new parts?
> some new parts?
> ...


It sounds like a possible dry joint in the crossover or the input connectors. I would simply resolder the joints and see if that fixes it.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

i'll resolder them
thx!


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

there is one point where there are several wires come together and it a mess. that's probably my dry joint. my soldering iron has a hard time getting that mess heated enough to flow. is there a method you guys would recommend for joining that many wires?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

There are screw type electrical connectors for house wiring that may do the trick.
I have tried searching for a picture but I do not know what they are called by the Leco's.

Finally found a pic here: http://www.carroll.com.au/insulated-screw-connectors-csc1w.html


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

awesome 
thx!


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

get a more powerful soldering iron?? they are not that expencive..

or take all the wires, strip ½ inch of insulation, cut away part of each wire (to make it a smaller diameter) then twist all the cut ends together as tight as you can then solder that to the board. I have done that many times with success when dealing with lots of wires coming to a single point.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

dusnoetos said:


> get a more powerful soldering iron??


i got a gun. worked much better

looks like it's my pioneer avr that's the culprit

an new avr is in my future


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

skinney6 said:


> i got a gun. worked much better
> 
> looks like it's my pioneer avr that's the culprit
> 
> an new avr is in my future


That's bad news... :spend::spend:

or it might be good news :yay:


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

I take a mini torch and heat up the sodering pencil for a few seconds for bigger joints - up the temp by few degrees.

Harbor fright sells them - $5 bucks on sale.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

robbo266317 said:


> or it might be good news :yay:


it is fun getting new toys!


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

Odougbo said:


> I take a mini torch and heat up the sodering pencil for a few seconds for bigger joints - up the temp by few degrees.
> 
> Harbor fright sells them - $5 bucks on sale.


i had that thought but a soldering gun got it hot enough


----------

